# JB weld marine?



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Anyone try the JB weld marine epoxy? I have rod holders on my aluminum boat held on my 4200. Occasionally, they pop off. I could use 5200 but like the option of removing them down the road if I wanted too. Found the JB weld marine version. Looking for any feedback.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

If your rod holders are metal then you will have a chore getting them off. They certainly won't pop off and will probably cause damage to the holders or your boat when tryin to get them off later!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> If your rod holders are metal then you will have a chore getting them off. They certainly won't pop off and will probably cause damage to the holders or your boat when tryin to get them off later!


They are starboard holders on an aluminum hull.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You are not going to get anything to stick to starboard unless you use some of the new 3M adhesive for Starboard but I don’t think it stjcjs to aluminum. 
Is there any way to use a Sea Sucker rod holder to stick them to the console?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You are not going to get anything to stick to starboard unless you use some of the new 3M adhesive for Starboard but I don’t think it stjcjs to aluminum.
> Is there any way to use a Sea Sucker rod holder to stick them to the console?


No. It's a tiller. The 4200 works for the most part. I just rough the rod holder and the aluminum. I can always use 5200. The JB weld says stronger than 5200. Just wondered if anyone has used it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I just used JB marine weld to put my push pole together. Works great


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

So your not usen the 5200 cause you may want to remove them later, but you want to know if anyone is usen jb marine cause its stronger than 5200 🤔 durn that made my head hurt LOL🤯 🤣 

With that 1546 id have some welded on when i knew where i wanted them,but you mentioned removing! I cant find a hull like yours been looking 😒


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Silent Drifter said:


> So your not usen the 5200 cause you may want to remove them later, but you want to know if anyone is usen jb marine cause its stronger than 5200 🤔 durn that made my head hurt LOL🤯 🤣
> 
> With that 1546 id have some welded on when i knew where i wanted them,but you mentioned removing! I cant find a hull like yours been looking 😒


Yeah. I was kind of confusing. I don't think JB weld is as permanent was 5200 although stronger. At the end of the day permanent is ok. 

Did you try Mitchell marine in Lagrange, GA?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I was just having fun with it ,its all good 😁👍
Ive looked them up but didnt see nothing alumacraft on their site ?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Call them and ask. You can also call Dublin Marine. They can order one. All in GA.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> I just used JB marine weld to put my push pole together. Works great


You mean I used JB marine weld to fix your pole in the parking lot.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JB Weld is epoxy and is considered permanent.

Anything you get to stick to starboard will be permanent.

What you could do is use 4200 on a piece of wood and then screw your holders to the wood. You could through bolt them to the wood and then 4200 in place.


----------

